# Is anyone shooting the new Obsession Hashtag?



## Grits Hardway (Jun 27, 2015)

I am trying to put together a list of bows for my wife to consider. She's just getting back into archery after a long lay-off and my 11 y.o. Daughter has "assumed possession" of her Diamond Razor Edge.

The issue I am faced with is that she cannot pull much weight right now, after being away from it for so long.

She is not a very large, or strong person at 5', 100#. Currently, she is pulling about 36-38# DW @ 24.5" DL.

She really likes the look of the Carbon Rose and the Obsession Hashtag, but doesn't want to by a bow with a 30-40# DW, when she is hoping to get up to 50# (legal DW to hunt elk in Washington). IOW, she is looking for a women's bow that can be adjusted from 35-55# at minimum.
I'm just hoping to get her into a bow that she likes and that has good quality and a smooth draw cycle and very good accuracy.

I really enjoy shooting and hunting with her (something we haven't done a lot of together since we had kids) so I want to get her something she is happy with and makes her want to shoot more often.

I really do welcome any and all suggestions, though I will say up front that she wants to stick with a compound bow.

Thanks for considering,

GH


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

See if you can find a Chill SDX, an Avail, or. Reign 6, along with the Carbon Rose and Eva Shockey. All of them will work for her draw length, and I think she'll be surprised at what she can manage with them, weight wise. If she's been shooting the current bow she has, she shouldn't have much trouble drawing the others, even if they are set a little heavier than what she's used to. Any of those bows are excellent for hunting as well as target. The Shockey is the only one of those I haven't spent much time with, but I have friends who love it. The Chill SDX is extremely smooth, and even with 50lb limbs will pack a punch. It or the Reign would be my personal pick, but there are plenty of other women who would choose differently. You want her to be comfortable and enjoy shooting it, like you said.


----------



## Chuck0724 (Jan 19, 2017)

If she likes obsession look at the HUNTRESS my wife shoots it and loves it...I even take it with me just in case I ever needed a back up its super smooth draw great bow


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Grits Hardway said:


> I am trying to put together a list of bows for my wife to consider. She's just getting back into archery after a long lay-off and my 11 y.o. Daughter has "assumed possession" of her Diamond Razor Edge.
> 
> The issue I am faced with is that she cannot pull much weight right now, after being away from it for so long.
> 
> ...


The game regs say 40# is the minimum draw weight.Page 84.

But I think if she wants such an adjustable bow, the Hashtag looks good. Has she been able to shoot one? If it shoots better than the Diamond, you can upgrade your daughter's bow when your wife gets stronger and new 40-50 lb bow. 

I have the same draw length as your wife, and have shot alot of bows. Key to me is the draw cycle. Some bows at 50 are shoulder grinders, while others are a breeze. Some of my favorites: Elite Spirit, New Breed lycan, easy to pull 50 for me ( Oh how I wish they made a 45-55 lb model of these!) Hard to draw: Darton, Hoyt, bowtech, FOR ME>


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Chuck0724 said:


> If she likes obsession look at the HUNTRESS my wife shoots it and loves it...I even take it with me just in case I ever needed a back up its super smooth draw great bow


I don't think this bow goes down to 24 1/2 or maybe it's just the newest one called the lx? it seems ridiculous to have a woman's bow that doesn't go shorter than 26 1/2.

http://www.obsessionbows.com/huntress-lx.html


----------



## Chuck0724 (Jan 19, 2017)

The huntress will go from 23 to 29


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Chuck0724 said:


> The huntress will go from 23 to 29


Where do you see the specs that say that? just curious because i do think it's odd that the one I googled was long draw .
thanks~


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

I found this on their website.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

CamoQuest said:


> View attachment 6234513
> 
> 
> I found this on their website.


I see that it's listed in the specs, but in the diagram on the right it only lists 26 1/2 and longer -- and on the right it lists the bow as going to 30 inches? hmm


----------



## hinson_16 (Aug 3, 2017)

The Huntress did seem deceiving on their site but it does go down to the 23 to 29.5 draw. I have had multiple conversations the last month from dealers to the company asking about this bow in particular. I wanted to upgrade from my hoyt vicxen klash to the huntress but unfortunately no where in KS has one in stock to even shoot. The hashtag I wasn't the best fan of so without shooting the huntress I didn't want to risk not liking the bow. I just ordered the Mathew's Avail a few weeks ago and patiently waiting for it to come in. I have my hoyt at 50 lbs. It does goes down to in draw weight and thought it was a great bow to start out with. I liked it better than the diamond. This bow is smooth draw for me as well.


----------

